# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Apple выпустила обновление Mac OS X 10.6.4

## SDA

Apple сегодня обновила операционную систему Mac OS X 10.6, выпустив четвертый накопительный набор обновлений. Размер патча превышает 300 мегабайт и может быть скачан как с сайта компании, так и через штатную систему обновлений операционной системы. Согласно предоставленным в Apple данным, новый апдейт включает в себя общие исправления и улучшения, в том числе:

-- улучшает совместимость с некоторыми дисплеями Брайля;
-- устраняет проблему, которая приводила к тому, что клавиатура или трекпад переставали реагировать на действия пользователя;
-- устраняет проблему, которая могла препятствовать запуску некоторых программ Adobe Creative Suite 3;
-- устраняет проблемы, связанные с копированием, переименованием или удалением файлов на файловых серверах SMB;
-- повышает стабильность подключений VPN;
-- устраняет проблему с воспроизведением в программе «DVD-плеер», если в параметрах деинтерлейсинга выбрано «Хорошее качество»;
-- устраняет проблему с редактированием фотографий с помощью iPhoto или Aperture в полноэкранном режиме;
-- устраняет проблему с ограничением по времени в функции «Родительский контроль» для пользователей Open Directory или Active Directory;
-- устраняет проблему с переходом дисплея в режим сна на компьютерах MacBook Pro (начало 2010 г.);
-- устраняет проблему, из-за которой на компьютерах MacBook Pro (начало 2010 г.) громкость правого динамика могла быть больше громкости левого динамика.
--улучшает систему безопасности.

Также в данном обновлении содержатся и новшества для графической программы Aperture 3, поддержка форматов RAW для некоторых новых цифровых камер и улучшение поддержки веб-камер. 

http://www.cybersecurity.ru/os/96034.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

